

Ask HN: I need a standing desk. Should I buy or build? - wyclif

I need a good standing desk. My requirements are simple: I want something height-adjustable and sturdy, but without electronics or a motor. Simplicity is key. I&#x27;m thinking something with a crank to adjust the height of the surface.<p>I know there have been a lot of threads on HN about standing desks (I&#x27;ve read them all). Some members might be tired of the subject but I wanted to ask what other HN people, especially developers, are using. Thanks.
======
aurizon
If your desk will be against a wall use some wall mounted locking shelf
brackets with one inch adjustment(assuming you can drill into the wall). I
suggest 3-4 verticals, carefully lined up. Or flip through these for ideas.
[https://www.google.ca/search?q=DIY+vertical+desk&source=lnms...](https://www.google.ca/search?q=DIY+vertical+desk&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAWoVChMIgpnniImrxwIVgTg-
Ch3d6AGN&biw=1920&bih=995#tbm=isch&q=vertical+desk+plans)

[https://www.google.ca/search?q=vertical+desk+plans&biw=1920&...](https://www.google.ca/search?q=vertical+desk+plans&biw=1920&bih=995&source=lnms&sa=X&ved=0CAUQ_AUoAGoVChMIzdC7qImrxwIVx9g-Ch1XUAEa&dpr=1#q=%22vertical+desk%22+plans+-murphy)

------
jsfowler
I know some people hate IKEA and would rather bury their heads.

But, IKEA have actually recently released a new range of standing/sitting
desks that match your requirements.

[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S29084966/](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S29084966/)

Hope this helps

